
Stroke burden 74% attributable to smoking, poor diet, and low physical activity - FrojoS
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/laneur/article/PIIS1474-4422(16)30073-4/abstract
======
FrojoS
OP, here. For the mods, I've summarized the findings in the abstract as best
as I could. The title is way to general in my opinion. If this counts as
clickbait, feel free to delete my submission.

